# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 18)



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2019)

*Why should people be interested in your work and What can they expect from you in the future?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the wood spinner and the doc too....


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Quality, that and variety. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 28, 2019)

It's free and if I give it to you, then you are special.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2019)

My work is not special , but like Curt said, if I give it to you, you are.

Edit: people should expect more mediocrity from me in the future!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 28, 2019)

more hamster bedding :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2019)

Because I come up with witty (or half witted) titles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 28, 2019)

To put it fairly simple, I would hope that people look at the many different things that I do and think to themselves, "Well if that idiot can do that then so can I!"
I talk a lot with folks wanting away from drugs and alcohol and tell them my number one success tip is to stay busy, even if you don't make money doing it.
I tell my friends working 8 hours a day barely covering the bills to give anything a shot, but to get up and do it instead of dreaming about it.
There's nothing that I do that is spectacular or better than everyone else's, but I am always looking at new ways to make a nickle and possibly learn something new.

As for what folks should expect out of me.....
Anyone that knows me knows better than to expect any certain thing. I'm guessing they just sit back and watch the show.

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2019)

I guess the only reason non wood working people might be interested in my work is when they find out that almost all of my projects are from wood that I have milled from trees, the fact that most of my projects I take from tree or log to finished project.
What can they expect in the future? I have no idea, lol. Maybe like others have said, free gifts because I like or admire them and think they are special too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 29, 2019)

Because I’m just getting started and giving away a lot of stuff to those close to me,and they can expect things to get bigger and better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (Apr 29, 2019)

They should be interested in my work so I can sell it to them :)

Seriously, I just like it that people appreciate what I do. It gives me some satisfaction that what I do is not only satisfying to me, but that folks that aren't related also recognize that what I can create is nice to look at/use.

In the future I hope that they can expect better things - more original, more creative, that sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm still new enough at woodturning that I give away more than I sell. Friends and relatives can expect more of the same until they get tired of collecting my stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

